# The Ron Man has left us



## pignit (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm am very sorry to be the bearer of sad news but Ron Philipps.... AKA The Ron Man.... has passed away. He died a little after noon today at the Intermountain Hospital in Salt Lake City Utah from the results of a stroke.  His wife Carol wanted you all to know that his friends from the forum were one of the last things he had on his mind as he passed away and she asked me to thank you all for being such a huge part of his life and being his friend.  Ron truly loved the forum and jumped at the chance to share his knowledge. He will be cremated and will have a very small private service. Ron befriended me almost 2 years ago on my first pastrami smoke and I have had a lot of laughs and fun with him as well as benefiting from his knowledge. He was my friend. This is a very sad day for Rebecca and I. Please keep Carol in your thoughts and prayers. He will certainly be missed. With 5433 posts... it's pretty obvious how much time and energy he spent here. This is a link to his profile and his threads. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/user/ronp


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. He'll be missed. I enjoyed his posts. Heaven surely has BBQ and Ron will be right there. My prayers are with his wife, family and friends that God brings them comfort in this time of loss.


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 1, 2010)

Carol, RonP will be missed by all the smokers here. He does not know me personally, but I remember when he was at home and you (Carol) had already moved, he was sad, but his smokin' buddies tried the best that they could to keep him smokin' until he was reunited with you. 

My condolences RP


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah Man, thoughts go out to his wife. We're gonna have to look to the sky for some thin blue smoke, cause you know he's up in heaven cooking up some tasty treats.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh boy (sigh), I thought since he did so good coming back from the stent, he'd beat this too, but it seems it was just too much too soon. He will never be forgotten on this forum for sure! Quite a great man in my book, and many of you knew him much better than I.

Watch over us good friend.

My condolences & prayers for Carol, their friends & extended family, and the pets to.

This man has touched many, and we have been privileged to have him among us.

Bearcarver


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

Man that is sad - Ron has been an icon here for a long time and many of us are going to miss him big time

Bless you Ron and Carol you are in our prayers

RIP


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## brokenwing (Sep 1, 2010)

My condolences & prayers for Carol, and family.  Im truely gonna miss ron.  He helped me out with my mes, and he was a book of knowledge.  The forum wont be the same without him.  At least now he is in a better place, and feels no more pain.  Keep the blue smoking rolling from heaven buddy.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Ron


----------



## mossymo (Sep 1, 2010)

Rest in peace Ron. My condolences to Carol and Ron's family members, he will be greatly missed.


----------



## retread (Sep 1, 2010)

AMEN!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron will be truly missed at this forum.. I feel blessed to have known him and this forum just won't be the same without him.. rest in peace, RonP.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron will surely be missed. I will fire up the smoker with something in his honor and you better believe that there will be yoshida's involved.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 1, 2010)

Carol my thoughts and prayers go out to you and the rest of the family. Ron you will be missed my friend, a great purveyor of smoked meats, Yoshida's, and an all around great guy. The forum will be the poorer with your passing.


----------



## joneser (Sep 1, 2010)

This is really sad news, My condolences to Ron's family.

Rest in peace RonP.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh goodness, sweet Ron was one of the first to welcome me to this forum and was always helpful and kind to me, as he was to all the newbies. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. We have truly lost a Master, not only of the Pit, but also of the Heart.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace My Friend.   I will miss you friendship and all the calls we made to each other...

Our prayers are with Carol in her time of loss...


----------



## eman (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron P. You were the one that got me hooked on my MES and passed along a wealth of knowledge about smoking on it.

 I hope that i can do the same for others.

 RIP ,My friend


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2010)

I will miss Ron and my prayers go out to Carol. I'm sure there will be lots of TBS and Yoshida's flowing in heaven


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dang, been gone to much.  Ron was a good egg, willin ta try about anything.  Not gonna be the same without him.  Carol an family I'll sure say a prayer for yall an Ron.

Rev. Coot


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

Rest in peace RonP. It just wont be the same without you. Prayers go out to Carol.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 1, 2010)

RonP will be missed greatly.  Always think of Yoshida's and Ron.  He always helped here and on other forums.  Prayers to his family.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 1, 2010)

Man oh man, I'm sorry to hear of the news. I only had the chance to chat with Ron a time or two and from what I have read he was and still is an asset to everyone that reads the board.

Rest In Peace RonP, Hang in there Carol, our thoughts are there for ya.

Tom


----------



## rw willy (Sep 1, 2010)

It was an honor to recieve advice from him.  He always helped and was always online.

Peace to him and his loved ones.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Ron & thanks for all help on whatever I ask or tried to smoke.

I listened to you as you spoke through the tough times .

you had to pack to move but you still wanted to contibute to the forum.

you had a long drive ahead of you, & you made it. you loved your dogs to no end.

I will miss you to no end.

Thanks for being there my friend just wish I could of been there for you


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess god needed a pitmaster besides him in Heaven.  You will be missed Ron.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 1, 2010)

We Will miss ya RonP, God will eat well now that he is there !

To Ron thanks for answering all my questions and not making fun of a newbie !!

You and all of your knowledge will be missed !!!

Bless you and your family.

Your Okie smoker

Bob Weaver


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron,

     You will be missed for ever. I remember when you signed on and how much I have always enjoyed reading your posts. Your knowledge and willingness to share information will be missed. I also remember your sadness and apprehension with the move. It was good to have you reestablished and back on line. I'll miss you and I must say how very fortunate I feel to have known you ..... at least for a while. God bless you Ron.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 1, 2010)

Truly sorry to here the news. Carol, my thoughts are with you. I didn't know Ron well, but he was one of the first to welcome me here and was kind enough to chat with me a few times to help me through a smoke. He wrote some great posts and was an asset to anyone who was whiling to listen.

RIP RonP

You will be missed

Chris


----------



## bayouchilehead (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron will certainly be missed here on the forum. He was an inspiration to many here and gave great input and advise. I have a feeling he is getting the smoker ready up there to give the Big Guy a meal he will never forget!! Rest in Peace Ron and many Blessed days to you Carol.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear...

Ron will definately be missed, thoughts and prayers to Carol.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 1, 2010)

rest in peace RonP, my prayers to Carol


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 1, 2010)

This is horrible news. I was just logging back on to check out the other post about Ron to see if there were any updates on his health and I found this dreaded post. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and also to the SMF family. This truly is a dark day for us all. Ron you will be missed.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

The last thing I expected to see was a post announcing the passing of one of our beloved SMF members. No matter how much, or little, you may have interacted with Ron he was always a man of great character with a humble heart.

RIP Ron - many condolences, Carol and family.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 1, 2010)

RonP we're gonna miss you buddy! 

I sure thought we would see him back posting around here someday soon.  I think will miss some of his techniques the most.


----------



## abigail4476 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am SO sorry to hear this news!  Ron will be sorely missed--many thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## captsly (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Ron. I didn't know you personally but you were one of the first people to welcome me to this great forum! Prayers go out to the family.  Won't be the same without you man!!

Jeff


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2010)

A fitting tribute from our Contest Committee and Jeff


----------



## mossymo (Sep 1, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> A fitting tribute


Well done to each and everyone that is making this happen and to those that enter.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 1, 2010)

My Sincerest condolences to Carol.

We'll miss you Ron.


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh man.. RIP Ron...  Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## mco (Sep 1, 2010)

Rip my friend

I had the privlige of getting to know Ron, and we had lunch togeather just before he moved to Utah.He called me in the middle of July,to talk about my son and his passing.

Ron you will be missed by all

Marty


----------



## hhookk (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Ron. You will be missed by all of us.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 1, 2010)

Just threw a chuck of hickory in the smoker, fired it up and let it go, empty - like how we are feeling.  Be in peace Ron and and enjoy the real view of Q from above!


----------



## graphiks ink (Sep 1, 2010)

Rest in peace Ron. My condolences to Carol and Ron's family members. I only had a chance to chat with him a few times, but his knowledge helped me turn out some of the best food I ever smoked. RIP Ron


----------



## bluechip (Sep 1, 2010)

Prayers go out to the family for comfort and understanding during this time. I'm new around here but have spent countless hours searching and reading the archives to educate myself and Ron always would post advice that a newbie could learn from....

RIP.......and we will always cherish your post....


----------



## deannc (Sep 1, 2010)

So saddened and bummed to hear the news, what a great man!  To his wife, my prayers are with you and the SMF family.

Rest In Peace RonP


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 1, 2010)

So sad to hear the news, I had left him a msg on his cell phone early this afternoon. Carol told me she would let him listen to the msg, when she got to the hospital. I pray for her strength at this time, and I'll always remember Ron. We had got to talking a few times a week since his move. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## harryho (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP......prayers go out to Carol and family.........


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a sad week indeed...I had to do a double-take when I saw this thread...we just lost my mother-in-law yesterday....(sigh).

Although I've never met him, or heard his spoken voice, we shared quite a few good laughs here on the forum. And I truely enjoyed his presence here...a very influential personality, with honest insights.

I owe my initial interests in beef salamis to Ron, which has since turned into a variety of chopped, cured and smoked meats. He played a major role in my inspirations (probably more than Ron or I could ever know) which I've shared with everyone here on the forums in the past 2 years.

Well, Ron Man, consider me as another chapter in your written legacy. I'll never forget you or all the good times shared here with you, or all the great inspiration you've given me, brother!

Thoughts and prayers, that Carol, Ron's smokin' buddies (the pups) and everyone who Ron befriended find peace. I miss ya already, buddy, but I will carry on with what I've learned from you.

Go with God, Ron.

Eric


----------



## chefrob (Sep 2, 2010)

sad news.......rip ron and prayers sent to carol and to all that knew him.


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 2, 2010)

Condolences and prayers to Carol and family.  Rest in Peace Ron.  We will miss you.


----------



## matt1124 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ron, thanks for everything man. Your presence, insights and tips will be greatly missed around here. Your dedication to the craft played a big role in my life as a BBQ hobbyist, as it did so many others, thanks again for being there to help. Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## bud lite (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear.  He will be missed.


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that Ron passed, I was really hoping he was going to pull through. He will be greatly missed. I haven't been a member for very long but I lurked for a long time and I would read all Ron's posts. I'll never forget when Ron received that case of Yoshidas and the signed autograph and I believe there was a little Mr. Yoshida doll as well. My condolences to Carol.

RIP RON.


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 2, 2010)

Awfully upsetting news. RIP Ron.


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 2, 2010)

We all will miss you Ron, our prayers to Carol & family


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 2, 2010)

Condolences to Carol, the family, and Ron's close friends here at SMF. 

This weekend's MES smoke is dedicated to Ron's memory.


----------



## greechneb (Sep 2, 2010)

My condolences to the family. You are all in my prayers. Ron was a great guy, it was easy to tell just from seeing posts on a forum, never having met him in person.


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 2, 2010)

Reading all of these replies to this thread, amazing, it is clear that Ron touched quite a few people in his life.  Unfortunately, I only ever got to read his posts, I never got to know him personally, but it is clear he was loved.

Rest in Peace Ron, you will be missed.


----------



## erain (Sep 2, 2010)

would like to pass on my deepest sympathy and condolences to Carol, i was fortunate enough to know ron from since when he joined the forum... he had a knowledge of food, and a passion for cooking. smoking was something entirely new to him and in no time he had picked up enough to make his MES putting out some great Q. i used to always kid him that it didnt have a smoke ring though and he would always come back with "well, ya cant taste the smoke ring now can you?"... Ron was a very open person and shared his knowledge widely. sunday nites were pretty much a ritual call from Ron, and we enjoyed talking about the new posts of course, the fishing from when he was in wisconsin, and whatever else came up. i always considered Ron to be a great friend and he was always ready to offer an opinion on how to do something different/better. I am going to miss that greatly. His wife Carol, from the limeted conversations i had with her was a very friendly person also. his friends he had made here, and there were many, and this whole forum will miss him greatly. thanks again Dave for passing on the news.  i got a call late last night/this am at work of the sad news.  Again my condolences to Carol and family.


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 2, 2010)

godspeed ron

one last one for all the help you brought to us all


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Sep 2, 2010)

Sad news indeed.  Thoughts and prayers go out to Ron's family.  RIP Ron.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 2, 2010)

to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All our heads hang low today for this is quite the shock. I thought it was just another thing he would get thou. Ron ole buddy you will definatly be mmissed my friend.


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm very saddened to read this news.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Carol and family.

God bless and RIP Ron.


----------



## canned smoke (Sep 2, 2010)

RIP Ron. I don't post a lot, but I have read probably every thread your name has been in and felt I knew you personally. Anytime Yoshida is mentioned within these forums, it will no doubt be forever linked to your name.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 2, 2010)

SAD IT IS, to see so many hurt by the loss of a person. it shows just how wonderful a man can really be without ever physically touching someone else.

my families prayers go out to his family for there long recovery. we shall smoke a fattie for him this weekend.


----------



## hoser (Sep 2, 2010)

I just heard in another forum that our good friend RonP passed away yesterday as the result of a stroke. You'll be sorely missed "Yoshida Man."

May the good Lord watch over your family in their grief, and may he grant you eternal peace.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 2, 2010)

I enjoyed a few late-night conversations with Ron on the telephone..Nice man.  I'm gonna run my smoker in his honor tonight..


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow.  He was one of the most helpful posters on this board.  He will be missed.


----------



## mikedom (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't been here long, but have read alot of Ron's posts.  He was a super guy and very knowledgeable.  I learned alot from his posts.  He will be missed.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## bassman (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  Our condolences to Carol and family.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ron, you will be sorely missed by all at the SMF. Tonight, I am smoking in your honor. God bless you and watch over Carol.


----------



## bbally (Sep 2, 2010)

Ron our conversations on the phone were always interesting.... may god rest your soul!


----------



## bill in mn (Sep 2, 2010)

Man you'll be missed . Thanks Ron . Bill & Crew


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow. I got a call from scarbelly about this earlier today.  Sad news indeed.  I only hope that one day Carol is able to find this post and see how much people cared about Ron and what he did for, and meant to, his fellow smokers.

Three stories and I'll keep them brief...

One of my very first smokes I was trying to do a pastrami on my Weber kettle.  I was having one heck of a time trying to figure out what I was doing since I was so new to the game.  Well Ron was one of a couple of people who saved my smoke.  I wanted to give up and go to bed.  He stayed up with me until after 1am trying to convince me not to toss the meat.  He walked me through things step-by-step and saved my smoke.  After that I had a whole new attitude towards newbies and what my role was on this forum.  And this was due in part to Ron's kindness and generosity with his time and knowledge.  He led the way as mentor of sorts as to what it means to be an outstanding and upstanding member of the OTBS.

Another time was when Ron was temporarily banned from the site.  There was quite an uproar from the members and I thought there was a chance that there would be such a mass exodus from this site that it might never recover.  Not to even try and discuss what hapened, but it was very apparent how much respect Ron had from his smoking family here on the site.  MES users, foodies, newbies, whatever...Ron was good to everyone and everyone remembered this when Ron was in a bind.

And of course there's the Yoshida's.  If you ever knew Ron, you knew of his love of the Yoshida's.  I remember teasing him a little about it and I could tell that I kind of hurt his feelings.  I felt bad because I kind joked about how much of that stuff he used.  But he was serious about his Yoshida's.  There's no doubt about that.  For as long as I live, and this I promise because I won't be able to help it, but everytime I hear or see Yoshida's...I'll think of Ron. 

And lastly was those crazy hummingbirds birds he and Carol had in their house last summer.  They became little pets.  I looked forward to following those posts as much or more than the smokes.

It's weird saying Ron.  It's RonP dammit.  It's even in my cell phone that way.

Carol.  You had a good man.  He loved you, his dogs, his Yoshida's and his MES.  Sleep well knowing that he touched the lives of so many people and he left his mark on this little off ramp on the information superhighway we call the SMF.  His legacy will live on through the lives of us who will feed ourselves, our families and our friends using the lessons we learned from him.

You will be missed Ron.


ECTO1 said:


> I guess god needed a pitmaster besides him in Heaven.  You will be missed Ron.


Couldn't have said it any better than that.


----------



## meateater (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude, well said. I never spoke to him personally but his replies to my posts were heart felt. I shed a tear when I learned of his passing. Yoshidas will always associate me with RonP and always will. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  His inspiration will continue in my smoking ventures.


----------



## fftwarren (Sep 2, 2010)

Rest in peace. you will be missed. Prayers go out to the family


----------



## smokey mo (Sep 3, 2010)

My the LORD bless you Carol and family. Rest in Peace Ron, you are loved.

Mo


----------



## msmith (Sep 3, 2010)

Rest In peace RonP


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2010)

What a shock!  I didn't know this. 

He was a great guy and a great cook at whatever he did.

He added so much to this forum.  Always ready to help someone.

I will miss him greatly.

My best to his loved ones.


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't posted on here for quite a while, but I still remember Ron helping me out when I was getting started. RIP Ron and my thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## harleyguy (Sep 3, 2010)

I am very saddened to hear of Ron's passing. He gave me some good pointers & advice after I bought my MES. My thoughts & prayers are with his family at this difficult time.

RIP Ronp


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2010)

Ron was always great to talk with-we had plans to throw some meat on the smoker but then he got sick and things were postponed until he got better. Looks like I'm going to have to break open a bottle of Yoshida's and smoke something in his honor this week end.

Carol-my prayers go out to you. If you should need anything give me a call; my number should be in Ron's phone and I'm not that far from you.

Rest in peace, Ron.


----------



## thunderdome (Sep 3, 2010)

Enjoyed Rons posts/contributions.

RIP


----------



## alelover (Sep 3, 2010)

RIS Ron.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Sep 3, 2010)

I am sad. He was kind to me and everyone he dealt with here. Condolences to his wife, Carol.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 3, 2010)

I am deeply saddened by Rons Passing.

On a lighter note, Ron is the spitting image of my neighbor Ray and every time I saw a post by Ron I would say Damn if he don't look like Ray.

Now when I see Ray I will be thinking Damn if he don't look like Ron.

Condolences to Friends and Family of Ron's


----------



## placebo (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this tragic news. Carol if your reading this I offer my sincerest condolences. I have been very busy at work and not very active here lately. I knew he was in bad shape but I was really hoping he would pull through. I'm sure he is situated above us right now working on his next Yoshida's recipe. God Bless.


----------



## bbally (Sep 3, 2010)

kind of having trouble getting this out of my head.

Have an email from Ron indicating he is sorry but due to a health problem he can not make it to Smokin in the Rockies this year.  But he will be there next year when this clears up.

He was so good to deal with, he always called with questions about family first, then how work was going... then on to what ever it was he was attempting that evening in the MES.  And surprisingly always an answer of "Member, member, member" said the same thing so I am going to do it.  I mean he talked with a lot of people on the phone and it was because he loved the people online that would share and exchange infomation with him!

RIP Ronp you were one great human being!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 3, 2010)

My condolences


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 3, 2010)

RIP my friend  ...  You will be missed.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 3, 2010)

> I mean he talked with a lot of people on the phone and it was because he loved the people online that would share and exchange infomation with him!


 Indeed. Ron would call me up, or I would call him after everyone left the chat room. He bent my ear during two of my overnight smokes...

Has anyone informed Mr. Yoshida that their #1 fan has passed?


----------



## eman (Sep 3, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Indeed. Ron would call me up, or I would call him after everyone left the chat room. He bent my ear during two of my overnight smokes...
> 
> Has anyone informed Mr. Yoshida that their #1 fan has passed?


I did


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 3, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Indeed. Ron would call me up, or I would call him after everyone left the chat room. He bent my ear during two of my overnight smokes...
> 
> Has anyone informed Mr. Yoshida that their #1 fan has passed?


I did also and sent them links to this thread in case they wanted to join and post something.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 3, 2010)

You will be missed RonP!! I will keep an eye out for the TBS from above my friend.


----------



## shhaker (Sep 4, 2010)

dammit!! i thought hed been quite on here lately! ive been meaning to give him a call, i thought with his move he was just bizzy...sad day...wonder if hes showin off his smoked cheetoes recipe? :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2010)

bbally said:


> kind of having trouble getting this out of my head.
> 
> Have an email from Ron indicating he is sorry but due to a health problem he can not make it to Smokin in the Rockies this year.  But he will be there next year when this clears up.
> 
> ...


bbally,

Ron said he will be there next year----No doubt he will still be there.

Bear


----------



## meatball (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum all week and just found out this sad news. RIP RonP, no doubt there is already some thin blue streaming out of the pearly gates. God bless, Carol, you're in all of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## treegje (Sep 4, 2010)

Ron will be truly missed ,Our thoughts are with him and his family


----------



## chrism (Sep 5, 2010)

Rest in peace Ron. My condolences to the family.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 5, 2010)

My MES is throwing Thin Blue Smoke up to Heaven for you to smell Ron.  No UDS this weekend cause that is not how you would have done it.


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 5, 2010)

The dude said it as well as it could be said in his stories.   Ron sure helped me when I was a newbie and I always looked forward to his posts.

And yes he did get me to buy a bottle of Yoshidas,   Pretty sure it will be used on tomorrows smoke.

Thanks for all the help RonP, you will be missed.

Nickemore


----------



## gruelurks (Sep 5, 2010)

What a bummer. Never met him but his persona on here and other forums really made him stand out as an upstanding person, and the world is a sadder place without his presence around here. RIP Ron.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2010)

Ron will be missed by many!!

He was a great inspiration to me and was the first guy i contacted to test my little gadget.

Rest In Peace My Friend!!

Todd


----------



## silverwolf636 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, what a shock when I stopped in to see what the September Throwdown is goin to be when I saw that Ronp has passed. I just don't know what to say. My prayers and blessings to his wife, family and friends. Rest in Peace my smokin brother....

--ray--


----------



## njsmoker83 (Sep 7, 2010)

I havent been on the site in a while and was very sad to hear the news of Rons passing.  I PM'ed him many times as i am a beginner to smoking and needed some advice.  he was always very helpful.  he will be missed


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 7, 2010)

Rest in peace Ron,

I know everytime I hear Yoshida's I will think of you.


----------



## ecducit (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm relatively new to this forum, or any type of internet forum for that matter.  I caught the news of RonP while researching in another thread.  My sincerest condolences to his wife Carol, their family and friends. Although I did not know RonP, I read  through his posts to get some idea of who he was.  I'm sure his passing will leave a void in the hearts and minds of many.  He probably leaves some big shoes to fill in all walks of his life.

 I also want to express my admiration of the members of this forum for "virtually" coming together to pay homage to a great member of & contributor to SMF. I'm honored to be a part of this community.


----------



## guvna (Sep 7, 2010)

remember that time he smoked cheetos? LOL! what a guy. RIP RonP. Carol is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## john-z (Sep 8, 2010)

I have only been around the forum a couple months. It was Ron's posts that helped me decide to buy the 40" window MES. He also provided a lot of other good info to me when i was on shaky legs as far as getting started. RIP Ron, and thank you very much!


----------



## grandpajohn (Sep 8, 2010)

I was shock to see the announcement about RonP's passing. RIP RonP, you will be missed by everyone here at SMF. My condolences to Carol and Ron's family members.


----------



## triplebq (Sep 8, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Ron will surely be missed. I will fire up the smoker with something in his honor and you better believe that there will be yoshida's involved.


  Damn shame . I am gonna do the same thing with Yoshida's on it .


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2010)

RIP Ron..  I'll send some of that thin blue your way my friend..


----------



## nozzleman (Sep 8, 2010)

We have truly lost a pillar of the forum. Ron was always there willing to share experiences and provide suggestion and input. I have thoroughly enjoyed sharing with him through here. My prayers go out to the family. We will miss you RON!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 9, 2010)

Ron was a good friend and a big help to everyone here. He kept me company in chat on a few all nighters, and we always had a great time jokin around.

Prayers to Carol and the family. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm speechless.  I just found out the sad news today on chat.  Talked to Ron a few times, and he was always willing to offer advice, especially with the TQ - which he pretty much will leave an imprint on me forever.   Rest in peace Ron - you will be missed.  I'll be looking up to the sky to see if i see the TBS from above.  Goodbye my friend.


----------



## jacobss914 (Sep 11, 2010)

I feel deep sorrow over your lose, I have been reading this forum for a while now, Ron helped me pick a good first smoker.  Guided me to use the A-maze-n and lead me down the path.  He will be missed here.

But the really cool thing is the passion he had for the forum and smoking.  All the knowledge he shared, and just walking the walk, guided so many of us.  That is how a great man is judged, Ron has left quite a legacy behind.

Rest in Peace my friend, may we meet on the flip side, cause I will be there to shake your hand, and thank you.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and is family.


----------



## ptjd (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't post much anymore but something made me log-in today, sorry to hear about this.

RIP Ron.


----------



## jamminjimi (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow I am at a lose for words. You were an inspiration to me. If I needed help you were there. I was so sure once you setteled in SLC things would be better.

Ron RIP

You will be missed.

Jim


----------



## wingman (Sep 12, 2010)

Although I didn't know Ron personally he seemed like a stand up guy and I enjoyed his posts. He will be missed and my heart goes out to his surviving family.


----------



## deltadude (Sep 12, 2010)

What a surprising loss!  I have been out of the loop here at SMF due to moving, PC dying at same time, and only infrequently having an opportunity to check in, and just discovered this sad piece of news.

I will say I had noticed Ronp's post missing from the electric forum so I knew something was up, but didn't have time to search and find out what happened.  It really wasn't hard to miss, since Ronp was such a frequent poster and even more the King of MES knowledge and BBQ experience.

Ronp is the sole reason I started reading SMF forum and later join.  I was searching for a smoker to buy, and Ron was so excited about his new MES he had bought his about 2 months prior to when I bought mine.  I always found Ron to be nothing but helpful and hospitable, we exchanged a few emails over the last couple of years, mostly me asking questions and seeking tips, however I never really got to know him except through his posts where he shared his love for BBQ and smoking anything in his beloved MES.

Like many here at SMF I will genuinely miss Ronp's presence here at SMF and pray his wife and family will be comforted by the knowledge that so many appreciated Ron and his effort to spread the Joy of BBQ, causing many of us to join the fellowship of meat smoking bbq lovers..


----------



## pignit (Sep 12, 2010)

deltadude said:


> Like many here at SMF I will genuinely miss Ronp's presence here at SMF and pray his wife and *family *will be comforted by the knowledge that so many appreciated Ron and his effort to spread the Joy of BBQ, causing many of us to join the fellowship of meat smoking bbq lovers..


I just wanted to drop in here with a final note. The forum was Ron's family. Carol, his wife.... Lucky and Jackpot... his kids...  were his immediate family, and the forum the rest of his family. That may not be totally understood by many here... that the forum was Ron's interest, passion and family. Each and everone of us that have been touched by Ron with his help or friendship or both... and even those that didn't know him, he knew you and you were all his family. The forums were a vital life link for Ron that he focused an incredible amount of energy and passion into. Each and everyone of you who feel this loss need to understand what a integral part of Ron's daily life you were. You were his family.


----------



## dirtybird570 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been away from this forum for a while. I was going to smoke some cornish hens on my MES and came back to get some advice from Ron, to only hear of his passing :( .... My deepest condolences go out to Carol and family..... RIP Ron.


----------



## reichl (Sep 15, 2010)

Man, that is too bad.  RonP was one of the first members to help me when I first started smoking... I also got to chat with him for a little while about his restaraunt in Wisconsin.  I think I'll go purchase some Yoshida's for my next smoke to remember an all around great person.


----------



## xsists (Sep 20, 2010)

I know I may be a little late here but I haven't been around much.  I do want to say that I learned so much from Ron's posts.  He was the reason I got my MES and actually got into smoking in the first place.  It used to be something I wanted to do but when I saw how it could be done successfully and relatively easily by Ron's posts I was hooked.  I know that many people, including myself, will greatly miss his posts and his information.

RIP


----------



## smokingillini (Sep 23, 2010)

Been away for a while and this is definitely sad news to come back to.  Ron was always giving me tips with my MES and really helped me get started with smoking.  I use the knowledge he gave me every time I smoke.  RIP Ron...Thanks for everything you did for me and the forum.


----------



## 9manfan (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been away for awhile, what a shock to read this, thoughts and prayers to the family, he helped me out alot with my questions, RIP  RonP


----------



## smokin-jim (Sep 24, 2010)

Rest in Peace Ron. Sorry to hear of his passing. He helped me with my first canadian bacon.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 26, 2010)

It is a great tribute to a man to have had so many poeple honored to call him friend.  Carol, I hope this brings you some matter of comfort.  My prayers to you and the family.

I have two recipes I am going to use in competition this year that are due largely to the re kindled love that Ron instilled in my cooking.  I am still in shock at finding this all out. 

RIP my friend.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 1, 2010)

All I can say is damn. Ron was a good guy and when I first arrived here he was super helpful in pointing me in the right direction more than a few times. Like many members here, I had quite a few late evening phone conversations with Ron. It amazed me at the time that he would be willing to take the time to pick up the phone and make sure I understood what I was trying to attempt. He will be missed. :(


----------



## blacklab (Oct 7, 2010)

OH I am so shocked and sadden by this news. For him and his family I pray for peace, strength, and comfort Amen. He was a definite light in the smoke house.

sincerely

Blacklab

alias

Mike


----------



## oneshot (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't believe this!!!!! I came back to see what Ron was up to and I find this!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ron you were a great friend and I'll miss your wisdom.... My prayers for you, Carol and the family....

I'm left speechless......


----------



## insight (Nov 15, 2010)

And I also have been gone a while and will never forget Ron's kind advice and warm human nature that made him one-of-a-kind. Truly a shock, but the folks in heaven are truly going to be lucky to have the finest man, as well as smoker, up there with them. RIP dear Ron.


----------



## azcactus (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't check in here often. Usually only when I'm looking for a new recipe or some new ideas. However, I specifically look for Ron's posts whenever I log in. Everything he cooked always looked great and it was very nice of him to always share his thoughts and pictures of his recent cooks.

A buddy of mine called me the other day and he was interested in purchasing a smoker as he knows that I have enjoyed getting into the hobby. He wanted something that was low maintenance and easy to use. I immediately thought of Ron and how much he enjoyed his MES and the quality of food he produced on the cooker. My friend, as of yesterday is now the owner of a new MES, and really has Ron to thank.

RIP Ron. You are missed.


----------

